
First look at my evolution sim game, my side project for the past few years - Woseseltops
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tFe4_-7cFA
======
mojomark
Nice work.

I wonder if the animals wonder if they're really just living in a simulation
designed and run by a superior intelligence for entertainment:)

